# Where is the heart of Texas - Really.



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Central Texans unite!

A person on this forum (who resides in *South* Texas and will remain nameless for the moment) claims to be located "deep in the heart of Texas" in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary. This is a blatant attempt to capitalize on McClellan County's recent name change of the Heart O' Texas Fairgrounds to the Extraco Events Center.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You Texans crack me up.

I drove straight across the north of Texas a few years ago, and apart from a fine highway I don't believe there was _anything _there.  So how can that be the heart of it??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I drove straight across the north of Texas a few years ago, and apart from a fine highway I don't believe there was _anything _there.  So how can that be the heart of it??


Oh! Them's fightin' words.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh! Them's fightin' words.


Which don't make much sense now since you changed your post...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Which don't make much sense now since you changed your post...


Haha. You caught me in a mistake. This particular unnamed person is from Houston - another unnamed person that argues about the heart of Texas location is from Dallas.

If you had driven across South Texas you _really_ wouldn't have seen anything.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You Texans crack me up.
> 
> I drove straight across the north of Texas a few years ago, and apart from a fine highway I don't believe there was _anything _there.  So how can that be the heart of it??


Which highway? 30 Goes through downtown Dallas and Ft. Worth. 20 goes through the 'burbs and on to Abilene & Midland/Odessa. 40 goes through the panhandle, but that's one of the least populous part of the state and there's nothing at all worth mentioning between OKC and Amarillo.

As for the rest, I can't say DFW is the heart of Texas as we're more of an island of pretension in the middle of rural Texas than part of it's soul ... (that said, I live here, so I can disparage Dallas - no one else can)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Which highway? 30 Goes through downtown Dallas and Ft. Worth. 20 goes through the 'burbs and on to Abilene & Midland/Odessa. 40 goes through the panhandle, but that's one of the least populous part of the state and there's nothing at all worth mentioning between OKC and Amarillo.


It was on 40.... straight through, on to Albuquerque, and then to Phoenix. In July, with broken A/C.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I used to live in Goldthwaite which is the "Goat Meat Capital of Texas".  (No! It's true!) And just down the road was Brady, Texas where there is a big heart right on top of the County Courthouse on the square.  Brady claims the title "Heart of Texas" geographically speaking.  Right now, I live in the Lake County of Southeast Texas where the towns seem to have no claim to fame whatever.  (sad) However: I was born in Silsbee, Texas which claimed to be "The Car Trading Capital of Southeast Texas".  (No, really, it's true) But as far as the Heart of Texas, I've always believed that "Home is where the heart is."  Since that is true, then the Heart of Texas must be Indian Springs.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It was on 40.... straight through, on to Albuquerque, and then to Phoenix. In July, with broken A/C.


heh. That's it then. You went through one of the least pretty parts of the state. And no A/C probably put you in a space that made you want to be anywhere else ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> 40 goes through the panhandle, but that's one of the least populous part of the state and there's nothing at all worth mentioning between OKC and Amarillo.


Actually, Wichita Mountain Wildlife Refuge (which is admittedly about fifty miles south of I-40) is a very cool place in Southwest Oklahoma. And Palo Duro Canyon in West Texas is even more impressive for scenery, though not for wildlife.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It was on 40.... straight through, on to Albuquerque, and then to Phoenix. * In July, with broken A/C. *


This was definitely one of your problems. You can't possibly see the beauty that is Texas, A Whole Nother Country, with sweat running in your eyes. You should come back and take some of the scenic routes down in the Hill Country around Austin or take a trip down to Alpine or Big Bend Nat'l Park. We gots everthang here! Thats why none of us ever leave and if we do, we always come back.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> It was on 40.... straight through, on to Albuquerque, and then to Phoenix. In July, with broken A/C.


Imagine that route in horse-drawn wagons before there were bridges. Coronado called it Llano Estacado. Larry McMurtry made it famous in _Comanche Moon_.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Be nice!!  Texas is a beautiful place between the months of October to April!  LOL just kidding!  I have been in Texas for going on 10 years.  During that time I have come to believe that the heart of Texas is in each and every Texan.  I don't believe it is a physical place, but I suppose if there were it would be somewhere in the San Antonio area!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I always thought that the Alamo was the heart of Texas, ever since I saw Pee Wee's Big Adventure. But then, I'm from Minnesota, so what do I know?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Imagine that route in horse-drawn wagons before there were bridges. Coronado called it Llano Estacado. Larry McMurtry made it famous in _Comanche Moon_.


There are a couple of places in that part of the country that have what they claim are wagon tracks remaining from those days, when wagons were repeatedly run over the same route. Red Rock Canyon in Western Oklahoma (near the despised I-40 route!) is one, and I have seen at least one in New Mexico, though can't remember the place.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are a couple of places in that part of the country that have what they claim are wagon tracks remaining from those days, when wagons were repeatedly run over the same route. Red Rock Canyon in Western Oklahoma (near the despised I-40 route!) is one, and I have seen at least one in New Mexico, though can't remember the place.


Claw lives in Occupied North Texas so I'm not even sure he's allowed in this thread.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

They call Texas Baja-Oklahoma.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Claw lives in Occupied North Texas so I'm not even sure he's allowed in this thread.


Believe it or not, I was a Texas resident "officially" for six years, and in practice for about four (I was in the military when I turned traitor to my Okie roots). I was stationed at Fort Hood, and then finished college at West Texas State University (now known as West Texas A&M). I was then officially a Texan (mainly for tax purposes) while in the military for a few years before I returned to Oklahoma.

Since I have an aunt who is a retired professor from a Texas University, I can't participate too heavily in the traditional friendly rivalry between the two states, but I participate a little!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> They call Texas Baja-Oklahoma.


As an Okie now living in Texas, nearly everyone I met felt it was their duty to ask me "Why Does Texas stay in the Union?" (This was before the Texas governor made it a legitimate political question). I'll leave out the response except to say it was derogatory to Oklahoma.

I took to responding with....

"You know the only thing between Oklahoma and complete ignorance?"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"The Red River!"


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Believe it or not, I was a Texas resident "officially" for six years, and in practice for about four (I was in the military when I turned traitor to my Okie roots). I was stationed at Fort Hood, and then finished college at West Texas State University (now known as West Texas A&M).


Well, you're somewhat forgiven even though you left. I left the Midwest for Texas to go to college and have been here for 26 years now. To be fair, I leave a lot for a month here and a month there, but I always come back.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I was stationed at Fort Hood...


I was ordered TDY to Fort Hood from Germany, never expecting that some day I'd live within the sound of the guns.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It was on 40.... straight through, on to Albuquerque, and then to Phoenix. In July, with broken A/C.


Susan, you should know that it is a matter of Oklahoma state law that if it is July and the A/C doesn't run, the car is BROKEN and can't be taken on the road!

And if you passed through OKC on I-40, you drove within easy visual range of where I live. And you didn't even stop to say hello! *pout*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Texans are weird *runs and hides  

I live in Texas by the way, but I am a implant, or import. I lived in Killeen and if I did believe in a Hell, I think its there. Its the most desolate place I have ever seen and smelled.   . That was my introduction to the US coming from Bavaria. I sure hope the heart isn't anywhere near there. 
Now I live more south, had a detour for a while in Oklahoma near the free roaming buffalo and long horn. Lovely there. 

Now I am in San Antonio. I think here it depends on what living you can afford. If you got money, you can live in the Hill Country which looks nice, at least some hills there. Otherwise you get to enjoy the traffic and noise    like me.

I do like the surrounding areas, Gruene, castroville, Boerne. Just never get to go there much, long drives, but so relaxing. 

Oh, and I lived in both Killeen and south oklahoma with a car with no air condition. Couldn't afford a better one until right before moving to San Antonio.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Texans are weird *runs and hides
> 
> I live in Texas by the way, but I am a implant, or import. I lived in Killeen and if I did believe in a Hell, I think its there. Its the most desolate place I have ever seen and smelled.  . That was my introduction to the US coming from Bavaria. I sure hope the heart isn't anywhere near there.
> Now I live more south, had a detour for a while in Oklahoma near the free roaming buffalo and long horn. Lovely there.
> ...


Oh, oh, oh. This is surely a sad, sad tale. But you are forgiven having come from the land of ice, snow, lederhosen and Bavarian Creme. Now, don't get me wrong, I do love Bavarian Creme in those Dunkin' Donuts and I appreciate what ya'll did for chocolate... mmmm, mmmm good! But you just didn't see Texas through a Texan's refined eye. When you can appreciate a flashflood and a day without mosquitoes properly as a day to celebrate... well, it's just a cultural thing.   I've been chased by longhorns and alligators and where else can you get thrills like that for free?
Born and raised in Southeast Texas!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Someone who shall go unnamed shot me down when I took issue with his "from the Heart of Texas" posts so I guess Dallas is out of the running.


Hahahaha. It was you and the unnamed birthday girl referenced in the original post that got this started.



Cobbie said:


> Show of hands -- How many here are native Texans?


My Yankee hand's not showing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Show of hands -- How many here are native Texans?




Mike


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My parents are native Texans and I was born in North Carolina when Daddy was in the Marines.  But we moved back to Texas before I was 2 years old and I've lived here the rest of my life, so I count myself as a native!  I really don't think I'd want to live anywhere else.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

heragn said:


> the heart of Texas is in each and every Texan. I don't believe it is a physical place.


This! 100%. (and while I live in TX, I am not a Texan. Southern California Girl married to a Texan/US Marine, & mom of 3 Texans.) From observation (having lived MANY MANY places) I can tell you Texans, in general, have the biggest sense of personal & state pride of anyone I have ever met.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> "You know the only thing between Oklahoma and complete ignorance?"
> .
> .
> .
> ...


To which The Texan reply is: YOu know why Tx doesn't float out into the Gulf?

Oklahoma Sucks.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Show of hands -- How many here are native Texans?


I'm a naturalized Texan but I was 'Another Man for Ann' if that helps by Texan cred.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Once ya'll figure out where the heart of Texas is let me know so I can see if the stars really are big and bright.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> To which The Texan reply is: YOu know why Tx doesn't float out into the Gulf?
> 
> Oklahoma Sucks.


That was the response to "Why does Texas stay in the Union?" that sparked _MY_ good-natured gibe! I had declined to post it so as not to offend anyone's delicate sensibilities!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

cmg.sweet said:


> Once ya'll figure out where the heart of Texas is let me know so I can see if the stars really are big and bright.


The stars are as big as the hair and as bright as the Dallas skyline ....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Now, now, now. There's no need to argue since _San Antonio_ is obviously the heart of Texas (including Bulverde).


Spoiler



Although, Austin is my favourite Texas city.





BTackitt said:


> (and while I live in TX, I am not a Texan. Southern California Girl married to a Texan/US Marine, & mom of 3 Texans.) From observation (having lived MANY MANY places) I can tell you Texans, in general, have the biggest sense of personal & state pride of anyone I have ever met.


I had a friend from Illinois visit Texas for the first time, and she was amazed at how many commercials were aimed right at Texas. I had thought all commercials (cars, trucks, restaurants, etc.) were like that for every state.


Spoiler



She said, "What the hell? Dairy Queen has a song for you guys?"


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Show of hands -- How many here are native Texans?


*raises hand* Born in Houston!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

and for those wondering, gruene is pronounced green...moved to san antonio at 12 from mississippi, married a dallas boy at 19...been in forney ever since...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I pronounce it Grün   since its german after all.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

that makes sense, but add in the Texas twang/drawl and you get to hear us butcher, umm, pronounce it (and loads of other words) in our own "it's a Texas thang" way...lol


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

lol, yeah when I first moved to Texas I thought I would do ok with my oxford english gone stale many years. The dialects, holy moly. I lived in a military town first so I got it from all sides. My first job was at a convenient store and I was going wah? huh?  

I worked with a lady here in San Antonio, I think she was from Houston, boy she had some sayings that cracked me up lol. What was that, dad gummit? something like that.  . She was twanging all over the store. 

There is a reason I am going by my middle name in America as suppose to my first


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

my family lives in killeen, so i am there every other weekend, my brother in law is retired army, my sister works at a hospital there, and i am fortunate to have my mother still alive at 86, so every time i get a chance to be with family is good.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought must of us Texians agreed that the Heart of Texas was located at Brady.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thea J said:


> I always thought that the Alamo was the heart of Texas, ever since I saw Pee Wee's Big Adventure. But then, I'm from Minnesota, so what do I know?


We visited the Alamo when we were in San Antonio, and we walked around outside a bit, then went into the only door we could find. Iniside was a cute little gift shop that had another door on the far side. We went through it thinking we were going into the 'real Alamo', only to find out that the gift shop *is* the Alamo.  Oh, and it was January so the river was drained to clean it, so we couldn't even do any fun riverwalk things. It was warm though, and being from Northern Illinois, (now southern Wisconsin), 76 in January is heavenly.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

crca56 said:


> my family lives in killeen, so i am there every other weekend, my brother in law is retired army, my sister works at a hospital there, and i am fortunate to have my mother still alive at 86, so every time i get a chance to be with family is good.


Forney ... well you're just down the road a bit from us. Lovely weather. My brother was military and never moved from Killeen after he left ... Its like going to a completely different Texas when I go down there to visit.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> It was warm though, and being from Northern Illinois, (now southern Wisconsin), 76 in January is heavenly.


I usually start my spring planting around Valentines Day, but we often get one last freeze in early March just to mess everything up.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Remember a few years ago Snow on Easter (like April 4th?) That was one weird weather week. My parents arrived on Tuesday to 94* temps, and by Sat/Sun it was snowing. and of course, they had brought NO cold weather coats because it was in the 90s when they left California and when they arrived in TX.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> We visited the Alamo when we were in San Antonio, and we walked around outside a bit, then went into the only door we could find. Iniside was a cute little gift shop that had another door on the far side. We went through it thinking we were going into the 'real Alamo', only to find out that the gift shop *is* the Alamo.  Oh, and it was January so the river was drained to clean it, so we couldn't even do any fun riverwalk things. It was warm though, and being from Northern Illinois, (now southern Wisconsin), 76 in January is heavenly.


That is funny. When we moved here we did the Alamo, Riverwalk and such. I thought the same about the Alamo. I was expecting some impressive historical site. I was like, this is it? lol. After that we only go downtown when we have visitors as they always want to see it. Its always packed though, like sardines.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> And Palo Duro Canyon in West Texas is even more impressive for scenery, though not for wildlife.


I think I'm the only one from West Texas, so I'm going to assume that's why no one else noticed this glitch. Palo Duro Canyon cannot claim West Texas as home.












Cobbie said:


> Show of hands -- How many here are native Texans?


 Born and raised in Houston, 13 years in College Station, 17 years in Terlingua. I went from gigantic city to medium sized city to middle-of-nowhere. At the rate I'm going, retirement will be a cave somewhere.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You Texans crack me up.
> 
> I drove straight across the north of Texas a few years ago, and apart from a fine highway I don't believe there was _anything _there.  So how can that be the heart of it??


*WHAT*

Surely, Susan... you jest... NOTHING in Texas Were ya sleeping


Spoiler



woman


?  We have the most interesting terrain, the most interesting PEOPLE and the MOST interesting wildlife you can find in any other state! 

You just cruised on through and admired our yellow stripes and nice cement?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> *WHAT*
> 
> Surely, Susan... you jest... NOTHING in Texas Were ya sleeping
> 
> ...


Poor thing went through the Panhandle and thought it was all of Texas .... not just the upper left hand corner ....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Haha. You caught me in a mistake. This particular unnamed person is from Houston - another unnamed person that argues about the heart of Texas location is from Dallas.
> 
> If you had driven across South Texas you _really_ wouldn't have seen anything.


OH! JEFF! YOu are SOOOOOOO WRONG!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It was on 40.... straight through, on to Albuquerque, and then to Phoenix. In July, with broken A/C.


I have gone that route quite a few times... never without a/c though... although I did drive it once in January with snow and no HEATER!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> We visited the Alamo when we were in San Antonio, and we walked around outside a bit, then went into the only door we could find. Iniside was a cute little gift shop that had another door on the far side. We went through it thinking we were going into the 'real Alamo', only to find out that the gift shop *is* the Alamo.  Oh, and it was January so the river was drained to clean it, so we couldn't even do any fun riverwalk things. It was warm though, and being from Northern Illinois, (now southern Wisconsin), 76 in January is heavenly.


Wait... so you did not walk in through the front door and get chills running up and down your spine? You missed it.... I have to say it was the first time SURREAL really had meaning to me... I was 18 before I visited and I still get chills remembering the first visit! My DD was six her "first time" (we went when she was a baby a couple of times with family who'd never been) and she got chills on her arms... we saw the film before we went in so she knew more about what it was about when we walked through the door. She also _still_ remembers that trip!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I think I'm the only one from West Texas, so I'm going to assume that's why no one else noticed this glitch. Palo Duro Canyon cannot claim West Texas as home.


How you define "West Texas" is subject to debate of course, but since the State Park is twelve miles away from West Texas A&M University (in the town of Canyon, Texas on your graphic), at least some people in authority in Texas clearly disagree with you! When I lived there for two years in the 1980s, we regularly referred to the area as West Texas (and also as the Texas Panhandle, it is true).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Poor thing went through the Panhandle and thought it was all of Texas .... not just the upper left hand corner ....


Clueless... I tell ya! CLUELESS!!!! Come visit me Susan, I will show you the ropes... and then some!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, Meredith, my Meredith, have you read the OP's first post? UNITE!!!


Well, I did see where Susan said he changed it! So I don't know what it originally said. But I believe that the HEART of Texas is IN _*EVERY*_ Texan! AND you know I am a TEXAN through & through!  'Cause I have a* BIG * heart... I say it is *wherever* I am!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wait... so you did not walk in through the front door and get chills running up and down your spine?


I've taken dozens of people to visit the Alamo and their reactions run from awe to boredom. It's just an old church unless you feel the history.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Then come to Dallas and I'll show you a _real_ city. <<ducks and runs>>


WHAT? _*Cooooooobbbbbeeeeeeee!*_ I thought you LOVED _me_?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, I did see where Susan said he changed it! So I don't know what it originally said. But I believe that the HEART of Texas is IN _*EVERY*_ Texan! AND you know I am a TEXAN through & through!  'Cause I have a* BIG * heart... I say it is *wherever* I am!


It was a setup to wish you happy birthday.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> HA!!! Do not for a minute believe this.


Oh ye of little faith. I sent her a PM when she didn't bite on the thread.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I've taken dozens of people to visit the Alamo and their reactions run from awe to boredom. It's just an old church unless you feel the history.


You're right Jeff, and if you aren't into reading about it are sitting through the movie that they show, you miss the awe... I was impressed with my DD's reaction at such a young age, but she "got it".


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> If I may refresh your memory.....
> 
> Weren't your ears burning today?


As a matter of faaaaaact....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh ye of little faith. I sent her a PM when she didn't bite on the thread.


Sorry to rain on your fun little parade for me, but as I was gone to the lake for the weekend and did not get home until almost 9 PM I did not realize until then that the severe weather we have been having blew my modem out! I had no internet until I logged on just after 7 PM today! 

Thank You so much for your sweet sentiments!!!! I LOVE ya'll !!! AND I am glad to be back!  I missed ya'll!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Ask her who was the first to PM her....


         

And sad that I had to go out in the floods to get a new modem thingy TODAY of all days!!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You Texans crack me up.
> 
> I drove straight across the north of Texas a few years ago, and apart from a fine highway I don't believe there was _anything _there.  So how can that be the heart of it??


They say things are big down there, they never said anything about interesting. Quantity over quality


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa....we have quality. Didn't you notice Susan's part about the fine highways?


With beautiful wildflowers growing beside them.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

The Geographic Center of the Republic of Texas is 5 miles NW from this Texas Highway Department Marker.

@Susan: Be thankful you didn't drive on I-10 from El Paso to the I-10/I-20 Junction.. now THERE is a whole lotta nothing on that road.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Off Topic: Meredith, is the weather bad? What about tomorrow? That's when ours is really coming so you should be getting it sooner.


OMG! Soooooo bad today, and yesterday. We are supposed to get a couple more bands of rain come through tomorrow as well. Put it this way Cobbie, DD and I had to come inside barefoot from the bus stop! We did not want to ruin our shoes! The winds were crazy and it seemed like the rain was not ever going to let up! It is calm now, but the weather guy said it is only going to last for a little bit!!!  I do NOT like driving in the rain. AND I SWEAR TO YOU.... our lights went off for about seven minutes while I was typing this!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> They say things are big down there, they never said anything about interesting. Quantity over quality


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> How you define "West Texas" is subject to debate of course, but since the State Park is twelve miles away from West Texas A&M University (in the town of Canyon, Texas on your graphic), at least some people in authority in Texas clearly disagree with you! When I lived there for two years in the 1980s, we regularly referred to the area as West Texas (and also as the Texas Panhandle, it is true).


When you said you went to West Texas A&M, I wondered where that was! I am baffled. I never knew people in the Panhandle say they live in West Texas.



The Atomic Bookworm said:


> @Susan: Be thankful you didn't drive on I-10 from El Paso to the I-10/I-20 Junction.. now THERE is a whole lotta nothing on that road.


I gotta agree with you on this one. That is one loooonnnng drive.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> But I believe that the HEART of Texas is IN _*EVERY*_ Texan! AND you know I am a TEXAN through & through!  'Cause I have a* BIG * heart... I say it is *wherever* I am!


Native Texan and I vote for this!

I grew up in Northeast Texas, graduated from UT in Austin, have a brother outside of Gruene in the Hill Country, married (and divorced) a guy from the Panhandle, and live in the Dallas area. There is great diversity in Texas. I moved away a couple of times and came back as soon as possible.

When you grow up in Texas you get lots of Texas history in school. I still get chills at the Alamo. And I firmly believe The Eyes of Texas are upon me!

Great picture!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Native Texan and I vote for this!
> When you grow up in Texas you get lots of Texas history in school. I still get chills at the Alamo. And I firmly believe The Eyes of Texas are upon me!
> Great picture!


 Look at one of my DD's math review questions she had for homework tonight!

During a holiday, the Diaz family traveled 207 miles from Wichita Falls to Lubbock, 123 more to Amarillo, and then 228 miles to grandma's house. How many miles in all did they travel?

Over the river and through the woods....   to grandma Diaz' house we go!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Uh-oh....does this mean Jeff wins? And if he does will we admit to it?
> 
> Yay, sheltiemom, couldn't have said it better myself. (Great to see you.)


Of COURSE we won't! Jeff has to realize that I AM RIGHT! It's my birthday and I should be the WINNER!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Look at one of my DD's math review questions she had for homework tonight!
> 
> During a holiday, the Diaz family traveled 207 miles from Wichita Falls to Lubbock, 123 more to Amarillo, and then 228 miles to grandma's house. How many miles in all did they travel?
> 
> Over the river and through the woods....   to grandma Diaz' house we go!!!\


If I were the teacher, I'd add an extra bonus question: "Where does Grandma Live?" 

I'm thinking Santa Rosa, NM.

Oh, and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of the best things I know of in Texas is something that you would likely expect to be in at least 30 other states before even thinking of Texas: the best college jazz bands, courtesy of North Texas State.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello from Lubbock!!  

Having moved to Texas as soon as I could at age 19, I haven't left.  Been here over 30 years now, lived in Marfa, Alpine, Midland, El Paso and now Lubbock.  Have no plans to leave.  Have family in Terlingua and El Paso.  And yes, that section of I-10 from El Paso to the "junction" is full of nothing!!!  I've always said, if you've seen one mesquite bush/tree, you've seen them all!!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> You Texans crack me up.
> 
> I drove straight across the north of Texas a few years ago, and apart from a fine highway I don't believe there was _anything _there.  So how can that be the heart of it??


Texas has a very big heart. It's everywhere.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I flew into El Paso a year or two ago to visit some parks in the area, and drive to Carlsbad, New Mexico, I was astonished to find a Customs checkpoint ten or fifteen miles NORTH of El Paso! Texas is the only state big enough to have Customs stations within it's borders!

I know a Texas state government person who is stationed in El Paso who is fond of pointing out that he is closer to three<?> that's from memory, may not be right, but it is more than two other state capitals than he is to Austin! I've never measured it on a map to check him out, but I believe it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Imagine that route in horse-drawn wagons before there were bridges. Coronado called it Llano Estacado. Larry McMurtry made it famous in _Comanche Moon_.


_That's_ where the Llano Estacado is?? I didn't know that. I read a bunch of adventure stories as a kid about that area, all about how the bad guys would change the marker stakes to lead people further into the wilderness and then rob them... hmm, maybe it's a good thing I didn't know that when I was driving through.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Susan, you should know that it is a matter of Oklahoma state law that if it is July and the A/C doesn't run, the car is BROKEN and can't be taken on the road!
> 
> And if you passed through OKC on I-40, you drove within easy visual range of where I live. And you didn't even stop to say hello! *pout*


Welllll.... can I plead that I took the car on the road in _Virginia_, not Texas?  And that it was functional when I left? I think the problems started somewhere in Pennsylvania...

And this was in 2002... if I did the same trip now, I would most certainly request a get-together of a few Kindlers!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Welllll.... can I plead that I took the car on the road in _Virginia_, not Texas?  And that it was functional when I left? I think the problems started somewhere in Pennsylvania...
> 
> And this was in 2002... if I did the same trip now, I would most certainly request a get-together of a few Kindlers!


I'm here, if anyone ever passes through on I-40. I can literally look out the window and see car headlights on I-40 as I am typing this!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm here, if anyone ever passes through on I-40. I can literally look out the window and see car headlights on I-40 as I am typing this!


Where again on I-40 Mr. Claw? May be traveling ther before Christmas.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Where again on I-40 Mr. Claw? May be traveling ther before Christmas.


I'm near downtown Oklahoma City. I'll throw in a guided tour of the OKC Bombing Memorial, absolutely free for any Kindlers passing through!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Poor thing went through the Panhandle and thought it was all of Texas .... not just the upper left hand corner ....


I do own a map, ya know... "all of Texas", hmph. It was just the shortest way to get to Phoenix. I wasn't trying to see the splendors of Texas.

I figured I'd take all sorts of detours on the way home and see the sights, but by then my car was limping and I had to take the shortest way home again too. 5000+ miles round-trip, and then I had to get it towed home the last 72 lousy miles.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

When I drove across part of Texas (Amarillo down to Midland thereabouts), it was the "nothing" I was looking for. The little towns, the small diners and roadside bars. It was wonderful. I always got off the big highways and took the small roads. The people couldn't have been kinder and it was peaceful in a way I still miss to this day.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Then come to Dallas and I'll show you a _real_ city. <<ducks and runs>>


Been there too, also just for four days.  Didn't see a whole lot though, apart from several very good restaurants and one_ really_ weird one. You had to move to different rooms for different courses, and the staff was in costume... very, very strange.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Native Texan.  Born and raised in Brownsville (the valley).  Have lived in Denton, Fort Worth , Dallas and now about 100 miles north west of Dallas.  I lived in southern California for 3 1/2 years and enjoyed it but was so glad to be back.  They made fun of us there for saying y'all but they say you guys.  I never got used to that- I am not a guy.

As far at the big cities in Texas that I have visited or lived in, I like Fort Worth.  Big city but small town in so many ways.  The hill country- Bandera, Leakey, Hunt, Medina- that area is beautiful.

I love Texas.  We thought for a while we might move to a cooler climate but no.  It won't happen.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Meredith!  Sounds like you have a lake outside your house today.  Cobbie, we may have that problem soon.

Meredith, I do think your DD's teacher needs a map - Lubbock is a little out of the way to get from Wichita Falls to Amarillo.  And grandma probably is in New Mexico.  Or maybe they are headed to Oklahoma to visit Hooded Claw.

Nogdog, the jazz band at UNT is great!  It is nice to know that someone so far away knows how talented they are.

Susan, did you eat at the Magic Time Machine in Dallas?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Native Texan coming out of Lurkdom to defend her territory.

Surely y'all must have seen _something_ while traveling through the Texas Panhandle on I-40. A Cowboy? A horse? How about a cow? Maybe a rattler? Tarantula? Not even a tumbleweed? Afterall, we don't have those annoying trees to block our view. 

Happy Birthday, Meredith.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> ...Nogdog, the jazz band at UNT is great! It is nice to know that someone so far away knows how talented they are....


I knew about them in the late '70s, when I started playing in the jazz band at Miami U (OH), eventually reaching lead trumpet in the 1st band (out of 2, there). We had some recordings of their top bands back then that we listened to, and we all secretly wished we were good enough to play in their one o'clock lab band. (Maybe, just maybe, I could've gotten into their 9th band.  )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Then come to Dallas and I'll show you a _real_ city. <<ducks and runs>>


It'll be easy. There is are 5 or 6 daily flights to London from DFW.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Susan, did you eat at the Magic Time Machine in Dallas?


Could be... I have no idea what the place was called. I was part of a large group, maybe 15-20 people, and someone knew of it and we all sort of tagged along. I remember that the staff gave lengthy explanations of things before they fed you anything. And the explanations were funny, though I don't remember anything of what they were actually about. And several of the members of our group were jokesters, too, so they gave the staff a hard time.... lots of laughs all around. Somehow I never looked at the name of the place, though.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> Native Texan coming out of Lurkdom to defend her territory.
> 
> Surely y'all must have seen _something_ while traveling through the Texas Panhandle on I-40. A Cowboy? A horse? How about a cow? Maybe a rattler? Tarantula? Not even a tumbleweed? Afterall, we don't have those annoying trees to block our view.


I'll give you a tumbleweed or 20. But that's pretty much all... 'course I didn't get out of the car to check for rattlers. 



Geoffrey said:


> It'll be easy. There is are 5 or 6 daily flights to London from DFW.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, wherever the heart of Texas is, it's probably flooding right about now  

I'm a transplant to Texas, and I've lived in Amarillo, outside of Palo Duro Canyon, Wichita Falls, and now Lewisville. I most definitely prefer the big city, even though I hate the traffic.  I think depending on which Texan you ask, wherever they live, that's the Heart of Texas .


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

cliffball said:


> Well, wherever the heart of Texas is, it's probably flooding right about now
> 
> I'm a transplant to Texas, and I've lived in Amarillo, outside of Palo Duro Canyon, Wichita Falls, and now Lewisville. I most definitely prefer the big city, even though I hate the traffic. I think depending on which Texan you ask, wherever they live, that's the Heart of Texas .


It's still flooding in Central and upper central Texas right now. But I agree: the heart of Texas is in the hearts of Texans.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> *There you go.* Asked and answered.


Whenever I read that phrase, in my mind I hear it said by Dennis Weaver playing McCloud (in the long-ago TV show), who used to say that in a charming drawl. (Though his character was supposed to be from New Mexico, not Texas.) Does anyone remember that?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Whenever I read that phrase, in my mind I hear it said by Dennis Weaver playing McCloud (in the long-ago TV show), who used to say that in a charming drawl. (Though his character was supposed to be from New Mexico, not Texas.) Does anyone remember that?


I remember that he mispronounced Taos.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Whenever I read that phrase, in my mind I hear it said by Dennis Weaver playing McCloud (in the long-ago TV show), who used to say that in a charming drawl. (Though his character was supposed to be from New Mexico, not Texas.) Does anyone remember that?


I loved McCloud and all of the NBC Mystery Movies.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I remember that he mispronounced Taos.


I've heard it rhyming with Laos, and I've heard it with a more u than o sound, more like rhyming with La-uhs. No idea which is right.

Cobbie, this was in the mid-seventies or so....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked McCloud a lot, but Banacek was the coolest!

Meredith, I hope your birthday was happy!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I liked McCloud a lot, but Banacek was the coolest!


I just wrote a line about Banacek in the novella I'm writing! Love that GP.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I've heard it rhyming with Laos...


That's right - as one syllable.

Weaver was supposedly the sheriff of Taos but he pronounced it with a long A and two syllables.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Guess he had to be sure the New Yorkers would understand him.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a winter coat a couple of years ago that was this shearling fleece thing and I was all excited to wear it.  My husband saw me in it and said "What's up, McCloud?"  I was crushed.  Definitely not the look I was going for.  Loved the show though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> McCloud? Nope. That was before my time.


    Good one Cobbie! I remember McCloud!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I LOVE Taos! Simply BEE-YOU-TEE-FULL!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I bought a winter coat a couple of years ago that was this shearling fleece thing and I was all excited to wear it. My husband saw me in it and said "What's up, McCloud?" I was crushed. Definitely not the look I was going for. Loved the show though.


Oh my god, so this is McCloud's coat:









And this is my coat:








I *am* McCloud!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I wore one of those for a while in jr high or high school.  But it was Michigan so it was a little out of place.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I wore one of those for a while in jr high or high school. But it was Michigan so it was a little out of place.


So not helping Geoffrey, since I know you're around the same age as I am. I wasn't trying to channel my 1970's self. <...as the coat shrinks farther and farther back into the closet to hide its shame...>


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, please let that coat see the light of day. It looks wonderful!


It *is* warm and comfy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

heh.  I was looking at McCloud's version .... It was just out of place for a small town gay boy in the northern woods .... but your pic looks like it's cut longer and it's kinda cute - the right scarf and gloves and you'll be stylin'.


----------

